# Share LMDC Interview 2012 Experience



## amerhch (Jun 3, 2011)

Kindly share your experience of LMDCs todays interviews.Thanks


----------



## imran786tahir (Sep 27, 2012)

amerhch said:


> Kindly share your experience of LMDCs todays interviews.Thanks


Theybjustbasked from where i studied and asked my income source who gonna pay for my fee ! Thts all ! And she said if u cant able to make mbbs seat will u choose bds ! ! I said nooo ! She said will u afford foreign seat ! I said i got such a good percentage for open merit i dnt think soo i will go for foreign seat! 
My aggregate is 79.97 % uhs 
Will i get admission plz plz tell really worried and when they gonna tell us


----------



## blazeadeel (Sep 26, 2012)

imran786tahir said:


> Theybjustbasked from where i studied and asked my income source who gonna pay for my fee ! Thts all ! And she said if u cant able to make mbbs seat will u choose bds ! ! I said nooo ! She said will u afford foreign seat ! I said i got such a good percentage for open merit i dnt think soo i will go for foreign seat!
> My aggregate is 79.97 % uhs
> Will i get admission plz plz tell really worried and when they gonna tell us



if you wont get admission there then no one will.


----------



## ar.sa.lan (Oct 15, 2012)

imran786tahir said:


> Theybjustbasked from where i studied and asked my income source who gonna pay for my fee ! Thts all ! And she said if u cant able to make mbbs seat will u choose bds ! ! I said nooo ! She said will u afford foreign seat ! I said i got such a good percentage for open merit i dnt think soo i will go for foreign seat!
> My aggregate is 79.97 % uhs
> Will i get admission plz plz tell really worried and when they gonna tell us



for sure u'l get admission there even u can get admission in better medical clg dan lmdc.


----------



## blazeadeel (Sep 26, 2012)

they asked me who wants you to be a doctor why u want to be a doctor also will u go for bds . then she said we will try to keep you and i was like who else will you keep my aggregate is 77.46 i got 9/10 in aptitude test and 9.5 in interview


----------



## ar.sa.lan (Oct 15, 2012)

blazeadeel said:


> they asked me who wants you to be a doctor why u want to be a doctor also will u go for bds . then she said we will try to keep you and i was like who else will you keep my aggregate is 77.46 i got 9/10 in aptitude test and 9.5 in interview


i heard they even give admission 2 students having aggregate less than 65%


----------



## imran786tahir (Sep 27, 2012)

ar.sa.lan said:


> for sure u'l get admission there even u can get admission in better medical clg dan lmdc.


I applied in cmh but merit number is 401 ! And i also apply in shalamar ! And shariff ! Kasmat themoment my life is sooo tensed !


----------



## blazeadeel (Sep 26, 2012)

imran786tahir said:


> I applied in cmh but merit number is 401 ! And i also apply in shalamar ! And shariff ! Kasmat themoment my life is sooo tensed !



dude my merit in cmh is 530 and i believe i have a chance so i think you are pretty safe


----------



## ar.sa.lan (Oct 15, 2012)

imran786tahir said:


> I applied in cmh but merit number is 401 ! And i also apply in shalamar ! And shariff ! Kasmat themoment my life is sooo tensed !


i'm not sure bout cmh but 4 sure u'll get in all other 3 ov them!


----------



## imran786tahir (Sep 27, 2012)

blazeadeel said:


> dude my merit in cmh is 530 and i believe i have a chance so i think you are pretty safe


Thnku soo much ! Just one more thing ! Why she offers me foreign seat and asked me about bds ! In their list i satnd on number 93 with such good aggregate ?


----------



## pilzzz (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi. I'm going for interview tomorrow. My aggregate is 71.26% what are my chances of getting admission in LMDC? If i do well in interview then do i stand a chance? I also want to know what is the admission criteria after interview? i'm so confused. Please help me out!


----------



## bloom (Oct 4, 2011)

she asked me what do your father do?about my college, co-curricular activities ,and thats all..,i got 8/10 in test ,and merit no. is 293 with 75.02% aggregate


----------



## ar.sa.lan (Oct 15, 2012)

pilzzz said:


> Hi. I'm going for interview tomorrow. My aggregate is 71.26% what are my chances of getting admission in LMDC? If i do well in interview then do i stand a chance? I also want to know what is the admission criteria after interview? i'm so confused. Please help me out!


dont worry b confident as i told b4 lmdc never display their merit cuz they even take students having aggregate less dan 65% u'l make it dont worry .


----------



## amerhch (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks a lot dear fellows ,also tell me how many people took interview? did they take MCQ test before interview?if yes then what kind of questions?any other information you think will be helpful.


----------



## amerhch (Jun 3, 2011)

WHAt is interviews weightage?25 0R 12.5%


----------



## napster (Sep 12, 2012)

i also did it today...it was a kind of time wasting...


----------



## Username (Sep 26, 2012)

Going tomorrow. Should be fun!


----------



## Muneeb Akram (Sep 27, 2012)

*Merit Number?*



bloom said:


> she asked me what do your father do?about my college, co-curricular activities ,and thats all..,i got 8/10 in test ,and merit no. is 293 with 75.02% aggregate


how do u know ur merit number?....woh kidder likha hota hai?

and they asked me 
*my name
*info about my high school
*what does my dad do
*my 1st preference ( i said shifa  shit  ) 
*then i had my certificates for my extra-cirricular activities i showed it to him
and then he said , well inform you in a week

the whole interview took about 2...3 mins..


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

HE GAVE 70/100 AS A WHOLE....my chances?


----------

